# Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)



## wildbootsman (13. September 2004)

Moin, 

ich möchte Wochenende mit Petipet auf Platte vom Boot aus gehen. Wo kann man am besten von Orth aus mit dem Boot angeln (wenn gehts nicht bis Puttgarden).

Wildi


----------



## wildbootsman (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Na dann versuch ich es noch mal - oder fällt Plattfischangeln auch unter die "ich sag nicht wo die Pilze wachsen"?

Wildi


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Hallo Wildbootsman... |wavey: 

Guckst Du hier :
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35779

War vor 2 Wochen in Puttgarden |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

Viel spaß beim lesen...

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## ollidi (15. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Ich war letztes Wochenende vor Meeschendorf. Wennmir das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnugngemacht hätte, hätte ich wohl auch mehr als 3 Stück gefangen.
Du mußt aber die Kante von 15 Meter suchen. Da hat es bei mir mit einer Nachläufermontage geklappt.


----------



## Hippi (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Erst mal ein kräftiges Hallo und Petri Heil an alle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bin heute morgen bei den Boardies mit eingestiegen und hab ne kleine bescheidene Frage nach GPS-Daten rund um Fehmarn für´s Plattenangeln. Wäre sehr dankbar für Daten und Tipps jeglicher Art. Wir wollen übrigens am 23. 10. rausfahren mit nem kleinen Boot.


----------



## Marcel1409 (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Hallo erstmal und willkommen im Board... #h 

Seit Montag ist der neue Angelführer "Fehmarn" aufm Markt (von Udo Schröter), in dem sind echt super GPS-Daten rund um Fehmarn drinn... #6 Sollte sich jeder Meeresangler zulegen. Wenn du heiß auf Platten bist solltest du dir mal meinen Bericht durchlesen  #4 ...
HIER: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=35779
Gruß
Marcel :z


----------



## Hippi (16. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Hab Deinen Bericht schon gelesen. Petri Heil kann man da nur sagen!!!!!#6 #6
Werd ich mir besorgen, Danke und 
Tight Lines wie Rainer K. immer sagt


----------



## wildbootsman (17. September 2004)

*AW: Wo angelt man Plattfisch rund um Fehmarn (mit Boot)*

Vielen Dank für die Postings,

da ich Petipet einen Trip versprochen habe der Wind aber bis 6 geht (und Dorsch sowieso nicht da ist???) werden wir Sonntag eindach mal die Platte versuchen. Ist für mich auch Neuland rund um Fehmarn.

Wildi


----------

